# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  khm...khm...-KARLO je stigao doma!!!

## LeeLoo

...pozdrav svima.eto i mene nakon dugog vremena s veselom vijesti-nakon poslanih molbi sve se pocelo odvijati dosta brzo pa smo eto od jucer ja i MM postali ponosni roditelji malog bebaca.Zove se KARLO.ima godinu i 5 mj,zivahan je,trci,nabija nam kondiciju a narocito voli papati i piti-kad vidi dudu s cajem rastegne osmjeh od uha do uha...-eto upravo ga uspavala i sad pajki.Bogme,bas smo svi umorni nakon cjelopopodnevnog trckaranja po stanu.
eto toliko od mene za sada.
pozdrav!!!  :Heart:

----------


## maria71

pa puta 100000000000 :D 

čestitam

----------


## Mirta30

UŽIVAJTE s malim čovjekom  :D

----------


## Bomballurina

Kako mi je dragooooooo. Čestitke   :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:D

----------


## tweety

:D  :D  :D  :D 

P.S. godina i pet mjeseci, bome će vam nabiti kondiciju.

 :Kiss:   mišiću

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Prekrasno, čestitke.

----------


## brane

predivno...iskrene čestitke ponosnim roditeljima  :Heart:

----------


## Minnie

:Heart:

----------


## Vodenjak

:Love:  *Čestitamo od srca sretnoj maloj obitelji..*

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasno, prekrasno i prekrasno!!! Pa koliko mu je samo trebalo da nađe put do kuće?   :Heart:  
Uživajte maksimalno! I češće se javljajte, da vidimo kako muskulfiberi! I pusaj nam Karla!   :Love:

----------


## Matilda

Predivno!
Čestitam!
Uživajte mala Karlova obitelji!   :Heart:

----------


## Lindsay

Čestitam od srca!!!   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

Ma vidi ti nje!!!  :D  Pa što ne javljaš?   :Love:   Čestitam od   :Heart:  !!!
Ajd' kad stigneš daj priču, uživam u takvim pričama!
(i na Školicu napiši koju riječ!)

----------


## lucky day

:D 
prekrasno,cestitam vam od srca svima!

----------


## spooky

Čestitamo i mi!!   :D

----------


## Romina

Jedna veeeeelika    :Love:  maloj obitelji

----------


## nela

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## Zorica

:D Cestitke od srca novopecenim roditeljima, a Karlu sretno u novom, lepsem zivotu i dobro dosao u svoj dom.

----------


## aries24

prekrasno   :Heart:  
čestitam vam i uživajte !!!!

----------


## Natasa30

Predivno  :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Iskrene čestitke  :D  :D  :D !!!

----------


## Ena

Iskrene čestitike i od mene!!!  :D

----------


## Amalthea

Jupiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii!   :D    :Heart:

----------


## apricot

LeeLoo, čestitam na prinovi   :Heart:

----------


## Nitica

Čestitam friškim roditeljima, a malom Karlu puuuuno pusa!

----------


## kloklo

Čestitasm vam od srca i šaljem ogromne puse malom Karlu, uživajte   :Saint:

----------


## anchi pp

Čestitam, čestitam, čestitam!!!

----------


## pale

Čestitam  :D  i čekam priču  :Kiss:

----------


## Zdenka2

Draga Leeloo, čestitke i sretno! Veselim se što je naša Školica sve bogatija djecom. Čekamo vijesti!  Pusa mićemu!  :Heart:

----------


## berlinka

Drago mi je i za Karla i za vas!!! Čestitke mladoj obitelji!!!  :D

----------


## ms. ivy

čestitam od srca roditeljima i malom mišu!   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

Prekrasno!
Čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Prekrasne vijesti   :Heart:

----------


## buby

:Love:  od   :Heart:

----------


## kinder

Čestitam mama !  :Heart:

----------


## TONI

Čestitam!  :D

----------


## Nika

LeeLoo, prekrasno i predivno, čestitke!!   :Heart:

----------


## branka1

Čestitam  :D

----------


## adriana

:D  :D  :D

----------


## sanja74

Presretna sam zbog vas!   :Love:

----------


## Metvica

krasna vijest!  :D 
sve najbolje novoj obitelji   :Love:

----------


## flower

cestitamo   :Heart:

----------


## litala

cestitke   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------

Cestitamo od srca!  :Heart:

----------


## Jeluška

Čestitke novopečenoj obitelji! Pusa Karlu!

----------


## klara

Prekrasna vijest - čestitke mami i tati i pusa malom Karlu!   :Love:

----------


## Vishnja

karlo, sretno usetao u novi zivot! (dva koraka iza su sretni mama i tata koji pokusavaju da ga stignu).
lee- loo, cestitam od srca!

----------


## otocanka

Čestitam draga  :D

----------


## hildegard

čestitam  :D  jeeeee

----------


## pinocchio

čestitam na sinčiću i želim vam uživanciju do neba  :Love:

----------


## dolega

čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## mendula

Ova lijepa vijest zasladila mi je večer. Neka vam svi budući dani i godine budu ovako slatki!

----------


## anki

:D  :D  :D

----------


## Audrey

:Heart:   :D

----------


## wewa

Cestitam sretnim roditeljima, a posebnu pusu saljem malom velikom djecaku Karlu!   :Love:

----------


## camel

čestitam od srca.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## ELLISA

:Heart:   :D

----------


## kovke

Čestitke i od nas! :D

----------


## Paulita

Čestitamo!  :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

veeeeelike čestitke :D

----------


## šmučka

cestitke :D .

----------


## ELLISA

:D

----------


## mommy_plesačica

Prekrasna vijest, čestitamo!   :Heart:

----------


## anna

Nisam nekoliko dana bila na forumu i docekala me ova prelijepa vijest.
 Od srca cestitam maloj Karlovoj obitelj, a djecaku sigurno nece nedostajati ljubavi, topline i svega onoga sto dosad nije imao.   :Heart:  
LeeLoo to se zaista odvijalo jako brzo,  vašem slučaju, ulijeva mi nadu!

----------


## Sonja29

Čestitam :D  :D  :D

----------


## aqua

Ajme prelijepo! Uživajte u upoznavanju, slijedi vam jedno snažno i nepovratno zaljubljivanje..   :Love:

----------

Karlo je preslatko biće.
Draga Loo..kad su ti svi čestitali, onda ću i ja čisto radi statistike   :Wink:

----------


## meli

Čestitam, pusa Karlu!  :Love:

----------


## Vrijeska

Čestitamo!!  :Love:

----------


## sonya

Super, super  :D ! Velike puse svima i uzivaj i javi sve novosti!

----------


## Ineska

Č E S T I T A M O   ! ! !  :Heart:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

Prelijepe vijesti. A umor tek dolazi  :Heart:  !

----------


## Pliska

Ajme kakva vijest! Ma baš mi je drago zbog vas!

Stvarno je brzo to kod vas išlo.

Izgleda da ćemo slijedeće zime na skijanje s još jednim članom  :D

----------


## @n@

Prekrasna vijest! 
*Čestitam od    na malenom   !*

Sretno!

----------


## MIJA 32

Čestitke mami i tati,a Karlu bezbrižno djetinjstvo i puno   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

evo malo karlovog prvog lupkanja po kompu:
¸1X XYH VHBXDCDCYXXXXYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYXXXXX  XCXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX5YS CXX<

----------


## LeeLoo

:D

----------


## LeeLoo

:Laughing:

----------


## LeeLoo

PARDON NA VISESTRUKIM SMAJLOVIMA AL' kARLO MI NEDA MIRA....  :Razz:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

cestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## odra

Joj, prekrasna vijest!!! Čestitam novopečenim roditeljima, a Karlu ulazak u obitelj!!! :D

----------


## josie

> AL' kARLO MI NEDA MIRA....


prekrasno :D

----------


## uporna

:D

----------


## srecica

Cestitke od srca  :D

----------


## sonya

Hoćemo cijelu priču!!!!!  :D  velike puse i čestitke

----------


## Amalthea

I sličke!  :D

----------


## haribo

Predivna vijest!
Cestitamo  :D

----------


## LeeLoo

eto...samo kratki pozdrav.kod nas je sve super,Karlo je upravo u istrazivackoj fazi,otvara sve ladice i vadi mami lonce.nono i nona su ga full razmazili i vec ceprka u vrtu od none.Spava u komadu cijelu noc i jako voli papati. nabavili smo mu vec  domovnicu,sad je vec pravi decko.-...a mama uuuziva u njemu i khm..-he he u kupovaju svakolike robice...
pozdravic.
L.  :Heart:

----------


## puros

:D  :D

----------


## ina33

LeeLoo,   :Heart: ! Ma baš super slikice iz života jedne sretne obitelji!

----------


## ELLISA

:D

----------


## Pliska

Samo ti uživaj u kupovini, trčanju, maženju i sve ostalo što prati našu nestašnu dječicu. Čari roditeljstva   :Wink:

----------


## Snjeska

Pusa za Karla,
i čestitke sretnim roditeljima  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...-eto mene s par redaka-ma Karlo super napreduje,svakim danom vidim kako sve vise toga usvaja....-al npr. skuzili smo da ne voli papati kiselo,tako da ne voli jesti pomidore i npr. breskve.Ali ni zelenjavu.Npr. kad je dosao iz doma bio je blijede puti i full plav a sad kako smo svaki dan vani ( ujutro malo moja mama pa ja a popodne malo moj tata pa opet  mama pa opet ja i onda opet ja i MM   :Wink:  )- e sad je vec dobio onako malo bojice i kosica  mu vise nije onako full plava,vise baca na kestenjastu-inace ima nevjerojatno velike plave okice i mislim da ce mu mozda ta boja i ostati,neznam.Bas bi bilo lijepo da mi sin bude plavook,he he.hm,sto jos da napisem...?-spava i dalje super i jako se voli nositi sto ba si nije tako jednostavno jer ima oko 13 kila.ledja me rasturaju kad smo negdje u centru a on nece u kolica nego oce nositiiii...-he he.Eto toliko od mene za sada,javim se skoro opet kad uzmognem.Pozdrav iz Labina!!!

----------


## ina33

Super, LeeLoo, hvala na javljanju   :Heart:  !

----------


## Zdenka2

Nosi ga, nosi, on treba blizinu mame i mora puno toga nadoknaditi. I ja sam svog M. puno nosila, a koliko mogu nosim ga i sad kad ima skoro 21 kg. I, vjerujem da ce mu okice ostati plave. Pusa svima troma.

----------


## korason

Cestitam vam od srca i jako mi je drago zbog tebe i zbog Karla i zelim vam puno puno ljubavi! Puno ga nosi i puno ga puno ljubiiiii!!!!

----------


## sanja74

Mi primjećujemo kako se naša Keti voli puno maziti (pokušava nas i poljubiti, al to baš ne kuži.. pa više gricka onako bezuba   :Laughing:   ). Treba puno da se dječici nadoknade zagrljaji koje nikada nisu imali.

----------


## ELLISA

sretno

----------


## klara

Pusa malome Karlu, mami i tati   :Love:

----------


## ruby

Krasno je ovo čitati! Velika pusa cijeloj obitelji   :Love:  !

----------


## josie

ii javi se na ZPB 05, jer karlo je jedan od nas :D

----------


## Gost 1

Od srca čestiram :D

----------


## LeeLoo

bokic.eto,Karlo i dalje sve vise napreduje-jucer je po prvi put zafrfljao nekakvu recenicu od tri rijeci ali nemamo pojma sto je pjesnik zelio reci...-mozda saznamo uskoro.Eto.Inace on je super i dalje nam nabija kondiciju...-eto,javim se uskoro.  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

bokic.eto,Karlo i dalje sve vise napreduje-jucer je po prvi put zafrfljao nekakvu recenicu od tri rijeci ali nemamo pojma sto je pjesnik zelio reci...-mozda saznamo uskoro.Eto.Inace on je super i dalje nam nabija kondiciju...-eto,javim se uskoro.  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

ups,moderator-neka brise poduplani postic.hvala.  :Embarassed:

----------


## lola24

Čestitam od   :Heart:  
 :Love:  miceku malom!!

----------


## LeeLoo

...samo kratak pozdrav od Karla!...-eto,bili i na prvom kupanju u moru i ooobozava more a narocito igru sa kamencicima.I u hranjenju ima novost-vise nece da ga samo ja hranim..nego drzi svoju zlicu i brcka po tanjuru i tek onda imam dozvolu da ga hranim...  :Embarassed: 
...jako voli vaditi mi lonce iz ormara u kuhinji i khm.....-igrati se s kantom za smece( naime,kanta mi je zute boje pa mu vjerojatno nemoze proci neprimjetno...)...-hm,sta jos? E,da.Napravili smo mu i prvu festu dobrodoslice( baj d vej,okrenuli janca   :Laughing:  )-i upoznao je brdoooo klinaca od mojih prijateljica pa su uzivali u zajednickoj igri...-od igracaka ooobozava jednu igrackicu iz turbo limaca-ubacuju se tri kuglice u tri otvora ispod kojih je po jedan autic i kad loptica prodje,ovisno o rupici-cuje se ili sirena od policije ili vatrogasaca ili prve pomoci-jedini je problem sto moram paziti da mi ne pobaca te loptice preko terase u vrt jer smo vec u par navrata trazili doticne loptice medju salatom   :Wink:  
Sto se tice crtica,to jos nismo bas zainteresirani al je jutros ipak malo vise paznje poklonio teletabisima.Nadamo se uspjehu.
Eto,toliko.Ja nasla malo vremena da se javim,inace svaki dan skicnem sta ima novoga po svim podforumima,narocito o posvajanju a napisem kad stignem,kao eto sada- u sitne sate.Toliko od mene,pa se cujemo.
veliki bacin od Karla!!!   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Love:   za Karla i njegovu mamu!

----------


## Mejra's mommy

:Love:   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

Krasno je čuti novosti o Karlu  :Wink: !

----------


## korason

Drago mi je da se tako lijepo slazete i dobro zabavljate! Uzivajte, a Karlu puno pusa!

----------


## lara01

umirem od srama što ovo nisam prije vidjela  :Embarassed:  

Sretnoj obitelji iskrene čestitke a malom mišiću velika   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto i mene malo. Odmah da kazem,poslali smo na sve centre obavijesti da smo posvojili i da vise ne moraju razmatrati nasu molbu.
Karlo? he he,ma super.sve pet.eto,jucer popodne bili se po  prvi puta zajedno osisati.priznajem,malo sam strahovala hocemo li taj poduhvat uspjeti realizirati ali ponio se kao pravi decko!Bio miran cijelo vrijeme dok ga je teta frizerka sisala... :D ...-jedino nije pustio da mu stave onaj mantil pa smo bili puni kosice... i na kraju je svima u salonu napravio pa pa i poslao bacina. Trenutno smo inace u fazi prelistavanja slikovnica i " ucenja" kako se glasa krava,pas,macka,patka,konj i sl....-i naucili da se svi, i pas i macka i konj i patka oglasavaju sa " muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu".....-khm...  :Embarassed:  
---buduci da jos bas ne prica kad god nesto zeli ( npr. kekse iz ormara)-oglasi se sa "ahhhhhhhmmmmm,ahhhmmmmmm,ahhhmmmmmm".
( uh,to s tim keksima..-po cijele dane bi bio na keksima,lud je za Plazma keksima)
Eto,ljudi moji.Toliko od mene za sada.Pozdrav svima od mene i Karlica!!!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ponavljam se, znam, al' baš je veselje čuti novosti od vas! Hvala   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

:Love:

----------


## jana

Razvukla si mi osmjeh od uha do uha  :Smile:  
Karlu  :Love:

----------


## Ancica

Cestitam   :Heart:

----------


## otocanka

:Love:  Karlu i tebi.

----------


## Snjeska

> Karlu i tebi.


I od mene  :Love:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Karlo i LeeLoo, veliki zagrljaj i   :Love:

----------


## Josip

:D  :D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Smile:

----------


## MIJA 32

:Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

[size=2]Adriana?evo adresa :Shock: nih 81 imas u prvom postu pod posvajanje od čokolade,evo još:
1.	Dj. Dom Sv.Ter. Od Malog I.	Vrhovec 29	10 000 ZAGREB
2.	Dj. Dom CARITAS	Augusta Cesarca 15	40 000 ČAKOVEC
3.	Dj. Centar Metković	Kralja Zvonimira 22	20 350 METKOVIĆ
4.	Dj. Centar Metković	Prud bb	20 352 PRUD
5.	Dj. Dom Laduč	Laduč bb	10 292 DONJI LADUČ
6.	Dj. Dom Marko Orešković	Selska cesta 132	10 000 ZAGREB
7.	Dj. Dom NUEVO FUTURO	Pakračka 3	42 000 VARAŽDIN
8.	Dj Dom Sv. Ana Vinkovci	Petra Jakšića 13	21 400 SUPETAR
9.	Dom za djecu i mladež	Tuškanac 15	10 000 ZAGREB
10.	Dom za djecu Maestral Spl.	Obala Kralja Tomislava 36	21 215 KAŠTEL LUKŠIĆ
11.	CARITAS Zagreb. Nadbisk.	Selska cesta 165	10 000 ZAGREB

p.s. iako,iskreno,neznam ima li smisla slati nbas na sve te adrese,centri su ti glavni.Meni seu neki od njih odgovorili da se obratim na centre,ali anyway...  :Wink:

----------


## LeeLoo

...i domovi( komentar isti kao gore,ali opet anyway....):
A D R E S R A R :
DOMOVI ZA DJECU BEZ ODGOVARAJUĆE RODITELJSKE SKRBI
DOMOVI KOJIMA JE OSNIVAČ REPUBLIKA HRVATSKA
Red.
br.	Naziv ustanove	Adresa	Telefon	Telefax	Ime i prezime
ravnatelja
1.	Dom za djecu 
"Maslina"	Vlahe Bukovca 5
20000 Dubrovnik	020/416-704
020/416-706
020/416-760	020/412-760
020/416-704
020/416-706	Ilijana Stojanović
2.	Dom za djecu
"Vladimir Nazor"	Nazorova 10
47000 Karlovac	047/617-031
047/617-030
047/611-726
047/617-032	047/617-032
047/617-031	Radmila Pajić
3.	Dom za djecu
"Svitanje"	Đure Basaričeka 13
48000 Koprivnica	048/621-034
048/621-506	048/621-034	Milivoj Androlić

4.	Dom za djecu
"Lipik"	Matije Gupca 3
34551 Lipik	034/421-115
034/421-288	034/421-115
034/421-288	Goran Nikles
5.	Dom za djecu
"I.Brlić Mažuranić"	Omladinska 1
51415 Lovran	051/291-521
051/292-893
051/291-828	051/291-521	Sonja Kaplan
	Podružnica Rijeka	Josipa Završnika 3 
51000 Rijeka	051/333-695	051/333-695	 
6.	Dom za djecu
"Braća Mažuranići"	A.     Mažuranića 5
51250 N. Vinodolski 	051/244-423
051/245-682	051/244-423	Krunoslava
Barberić
7.	Dom za djecu
"Klasje"	Ružina 32
31000 Osijek	031/373-688
031/372-877
031/372-299	031/373-688	Nevenka Granić
	Podružnica 
Zagrebačka	Zagrebačka 5
31000 Osijek	031/208-401	031/208-408	 
Red.
br.	Naziv ustanove	Adresa	Telefon	Telefax	Ime i prezime
ravnatelja
8.	Dom za djecu
"Pula"	Pino Budićin 17
52100 Pula	052/211-192
052/222-423
052/222-106	052/222-106	Vera Rojnić
9.	Dom za djecu
"Izvor"	E. Antića 20
51266 Selce	051/765-095
051/765-092	051/765-092	Nikica Sečen
10.	Dom za djecu
"Vrbina"	Tomislavova 16
44000 Sisak	044/545-320
044/520-299	044/520-299	Marija Krešić
11.	Dom za djecu
Slavonski Brod	Kumičićeva 37
35000 Slavonski
Brod	035/448-690
035/448-691	035/448-691	Pavo Šarčević
12.	Dom za djecu
"Maestral"	Jurja Šižgorića 4
21000 Split	021/511-729
021/514-114
021/523-808	021/511-729
021/523-808	Tatjana Vukman
	Podružnica
"Miljenko i Dobrila"
Kaštel Lukšić	Obala kralja
Tomislava 36
Kaštel Lukšić	021/227-890
021/227-092	021/227-890	 
13.	Dom za djecu 
"Sveta Ana"	Anina 2d
32100 Vinkovci	032/331-057
032/332-448	032/331-057	Vesna Kovač
14.	Dom za djecu
Zagreb	Nazorova 49
10000 Zagreb	01/4821-702
01/4821-703	01/4821-700	Jasna Ćurković
Kelava
	Podružnica "Josipovac"	Nazorova 49
10000 Zagreb	01/4823-920		Jelica Belošević
	Podružnica 
"I.G. Kovačić"	I.G. Kovačića 23
10000 Zagreb	01/4834-536		Stipe Babić
	Podružnica
"A.G. Matoš"	Selska cesta 132
10000 Zagreb	01/3695-482		Đurđa Ćaćić
	Podružnica "Laduč"	Zagrebačka 106
Laduč	01/3395-765		Danijela Palijan

----------


## LeeLoo

81+11+14=106 plus podružnice.pardon moderatorima ali neznam kako se stavi link na dokument pa da ne pisem kilometarski post,smanjila barem slova,jel' ok?  :Wink:  -i opet Adriana,tu su ti sve moje adrese ali ponavljam posalji obavezno na sve centre i mozda sve domove a ovo ostalo po zelji...( gle mene,iako sam ja pobornik " od viska glava ne boli",he he...)
Pozdrav svima od mene i kARLA!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da je bolje ne slati molbe na domove, budući da o djeci odlučuju isključivo Centri. Iz iskustva znam da tako mogu nastati samo nesporazumi i problemi.

----------


## adriana

LeeLoo i Zdenka2, fala.
Jučer je psihologica spominjala i centre i domove, sad više ne znam točno u kojem kontekstu, mislim baš nešto u vezi slanja molbi. Vidit ćemo još, sad smo u fazi priprema.
Inače je spomenula i nekog gospodina u Kumičićevoj, sad mu više ne pamtim ime, ali bilo je nešto u vezi centralne baze podataka posvojitelja i posvojenika. Je li ta baza napravljena ili je u fazi "još malo pa sad će"?

----------


## LeeLoo

...nama su rekli " da bi trebala s eoformiti uskoro"..."samo sto nije"  :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## Zdenka2

Gospodin u Kumicicevoj ti je gospodin Srecko Szabo, glavni za posvojenja u Zagrebu i prekrasna osoba. Nema nikakve centralne baze podataka i to njihovo "sad ce" potrajat ce sigurno jos par godina, ne racunaj na to. Ja sam slala molbe po domovima i opekla se. Oni ne odlucuju o djeci, a kad se uplicu u to samo naprave zbrku.

----------


## adriana

Zdenka2, jesi li ti bila kod njega na razgovoru? 
Mi ne živimo u Zagrebu, iako smo jako blizu, i ne znam ima li smisla i potribe ić kod njega na razgovor.

----------


## Zdenka2

Bila sam dva puta. Kod njega svi koji su iz Zagreba počinju - kad smo poslali inicijalnu molbu, išli smo na razgovor k njemu. Ako vi ne živite u Zagrebu, onda nemate veze s njim. Krivo sam te shvatila kad si pitala za njega, mislila sam da ste u Zagrebu. U Zagrebu zbog veličine postoji ta centralizirana služba, a u drugim mjestima nadležan je mjesni CZSS.

----------


## LeeLoo

...khm...khm...-eto-nakon neuspjelog pokusaja pocetkom tjedna-jucer konacno uspjeli-Karlo je plivao s kolutom.( malo ga se bojao u pocetku..al' eto-uz malo igre uspjeli...)
Inace,ostalo-sve pet! 8)

----------


## anki

:D  za malog plivača! nek samo uživa ribica mala!

----------


## LeeLoo

...samo kratko i brzinsko javljanje.Eto,Karlo je i dalje super-puuno spava( ponekad cak i po 11 sati!) al zato kad se ustane-ne zaustavlja se do slijedeceg spavanja-svi trcimo za njim i ja i Mm i nonici...  :Laughing:  -cak recimo u kuci ako mora ic od jednog do drugog kraja-ne bi taj onako hodao nego krene laganim hodom pa ubrza i onda trči i trči i na kraju stane.Mozda ce se bavit atletikom jednom,who knows?! :Smile: 
Inače,kad je došao doma nije baš govorio,ni sada baš ali je zato puno življi,po cijele dane piči i stalno nešto trtlja,mrmlja,brblja.aaahhhhhmmmmmm ( kad nešto želi),t-a-t-a ( još nijesmo skuzili jel' to ici van ili tata ili oboje ), m-a-m ( e to je sada hrana) , m-a-m-m-m-a( to je mama)pa onda vice nesto kao "Karooooooooo"-pretp. svoje ime pa kad vidi psa-to je vauvau a macka isto vauvau   :Laughing:  -telefon je isto kao i prije ili h ili aooo ili zadnje haoooo.Eto,pa se nadamo uskoro da će početi naveliko brbljaviti.....
eto,toliko za ovo jutro.pozdravic.  :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

> Ponavljam se, znam, al' baš je veselje čuti novosti od vas! Hvala


potpisujem   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ma, Karlo mi je baš sladak! Po svemu zvuči ko predivno, krasno, zaigrano, sretno dijete! A vi kao obitelj koja puca od ponosa, veselja i sreće! Želim vam ljeto puno slatkih "avantura"!

----------


## LeeLoo

...bokic svima.Eto da se  i mi malo javimo.Citam vas gotovo svakodnevno nabrzaka al nikako da stignem malo i postati.Eto sad nasla malo vremena,5 min-dok se Karlo ne probodi.Karlo?ma on pici sto na sat-cak je mama uspjela napraviti i bicepse he he...-u kolica vise ni nece bas-draze mu je gurati ih.S biciklom ista stvar-gura.naucili smo ga da nam u setnji da ruku pa sad setamo sami,bez bicikla ili kolica.To s rukom nam je trebalo malo vremena jer ju nije htio dati vec bi samo pobjegao petama vjetra i ti onda aj' ganjaj ga.Al eto uspjeli.Glede hrane nema beda,jede sve.Jedino  s zelenjavom nije bas na ti,tipa blitva,spinat i sl.Vagali smo ga pred neki dan=13.4 kg.Bas sam provjerila-lani u 12. mj je imao 9.9 kg. dakle,papa dobro?...inace nonice vrti oko malog prsta.Kod njih nema ama bas nikakvih zabrana,on im je kralj.  :Laughing:  -glede govora,poceo je slovkati jos po koju rijec:BAVOOOO=bravo,kad cuje mikrovalnu da je zavrsila s radom i zapisti-on ponavlja KI KI KI ....pa poceo je govoriti TOOOO,TOOOOOO,TOO...jednom je cak rekao i LADA-cokolada.Eto,nadamo se uskorom brbljanju....-eto za sad samo toliko,javim se opet kad stigneeeeeeem..
p.s. kidam nadesno. 8)

----------


## MIJA 32

Iz svake tvoje riječi vidi se s  koliko je ljubavi i pažnje Karlo okružen.
Uživajte  :Love:

----------


## bibi

prekrasno, uzivajte s malim andjelom  :Love:

----------


## snoopygirl

Prekrasno   :Heart:  . Stvarno se vidi da Karlo uživa

----------

Čestitam

----------


## Angelina Bell

Kroz riječi uspiješ nam dočarati sreću i ljubav prema tvom malom "čoviku".
... a da mi te tek viditi ... sigurno iskriš od sreće.
Neka da, hvala Bogu.
Javljajte se i sretno za dalje.

----------


## TIGY

Predivno, uživajte, čestitam od srca !!!   :Heart:

----------


## ivaa

prekrasno  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...mali brzinski pozdravic od mene i Karla.....-obicno se javljamo u ovaj topic,neznam...-gledam ga kao "naš" :D -Karlo je naravski super,jucer eto bili i na kupanju,brckao se cijelo popodne,prebacivao kamencice  s jednog na drugi kraj plaze...  :Laughing:  ...-zadnjih par dana je strasnooooo mazast,stalno vice mamaaaaaaa,maaaamaaaaa,maaamaaaaa.Eto!A mama sva vesela!  :Wink:  ...-ima i nova rijec: koookiiiii( smokvi,smokve) i jajiii( jaje).Prekjucer smo ga vagali i mjerili visinu:86 cm i 13.7 kg! :D 
Zubici mu izbijaju pa stalno cucla kaziprstic...  :Heart:  i dalje stalno trci i trci i trciiiiiiiiii,zašravo ni neznam zna li taj sta uopce znaci hodati!!! he he....malo se razmazio glede hrane pa bira sto ce jesti pa tu mucimo malu muku....-al bude ga valjda proslo dok krene u skolu...  :Grin:  -eto.sta jos da napisem?Ma,kad se sjetim-javim se opet.Samo da kazem da vas citam prakticki svaki dan al' postam kad stignem.
 :Heart:  Puuuuno pozdrava s mora!

----------


## LeeLoo

...uvijek pregledam post ima li gramatickih gresaka al' promaklo mi: zašravo=zapravo!  :Embarassed:

----------


## MIJA 32

Ma nije bitna gramatika...bitno je da ste vi sretni i zadovoljni  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Super, Lelooo, Karlo je baš pravi veliki dečko! Moja nećakinjica je curica od 2,5 godine i mića je mića, skoro je upola lakša od Karla... Puno pozdrava i hvala na javljanju!

----------


## LeeLoo

Evo malo novog Karlovog riječnika.Da stavim i u "naš" :D  topic:

Karlo je u zadnjih tri,četiri dana počeo sve više slovkati riječi:  
Evo izvještaja: 
jež=jeeeeeez 
ptica=tita 
"pao je"= paoeee 
sat=ti ta 
zvono" =diii 
piti=piiii 
kaka= fuuuuuuj 
teletabisi=tee taa 
pec= pe 
knjiga= knjiga ( rekao samo jednom,cekamo s nestrpljenjem kad će opet ponoviti,u međuvremenu je knjiiiiiiiii)  
lopta= balaaaaaaaaa( po Istrijanski  ) 
..-eto.

----------


## Zdenka2

Još malo pa dvije godine, a onda će se "zavrtiti mlinčić".   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Klap:    Slatkić mali. Uživajte u svakoj novoj riječi! Mi smo ih zapisivali, danas se svi smijemo, a najviše Kikić. Često mu moramo ponavljati kako je što govorio kad je bio mali (sad je, kao, veliki  :Rolling Eyes:  ). Jedna od najboljih bila mi je matematika - makimakakiba.

----------


## lola24

Pusa Karlu   :Kiss:  i uživajte!!!!!!  :Heart:  
A slikica koja :?

----------


## LeeLoo

Fond riječi nam se danas i od prekjučer povećao za tri riječi:
"ca je to?"=šta je to ( malo istrijanizma...  :Laughing:  )
"hhhiba"=riba
"ceeet"=cvijet  :Heart:

----------


## magda_

za karla  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...malo javljanje.Komp nam bio na popravku duže vrijeme....
Karlo je počeo blebetati kao "mlinčić"  :Laughing:  -šta god kažemo-on ponavlja.Tako da sad trebamo već i paziti što ćemo reći  :Grin:  .
Inače i dalje je lud za teletabisima i ev. Boba bildera.Nema više gledanja ni dnevnika ni vijesti,nicega-samo vice "teee-taaa,teee-taaaaa"( to bi mu bilo teletabisi).Inače ima osam zubića izrasilih( donje i gornje jedinice i dvojke) i sad mu zamislite izlaze-i gornje i donje obje trojke i četvorke,dakle ukupno osam zubića. :shock: Zato i je malo cendrav i razdražljiv posljednjih dana...-ujutro sam ga vagala-14.5 kg!!!  :Kiss:  -čini mi se da je u zadnjih tjedan dana dobio cijeli kilogram. A da,počeli smo jesti sir!!!što je za nas pravi mali napredak jer smo bježali čim smo ga vidjeli.  :Grin:  Ali-jedemo samo ementaler i to tako da se igramo i škiljimo kroz rupice i sikcemo ku-ku,ku-ku,ku-ku…
 :Laughing:  I u visinu je malo izrastao,nisam ga mjerila ali nekako mi se malo izdužio,tijelo i lice…a i kosica mu je malo potamnjela,nije onako full plav,više je počeo bacati na kestenjastoplavu boju kose…-zadnjih dana je skroz živnuo,sav se povražićkio…spavanje je i dalje ok da pokucamo tok-tok… 
Eto.Šta još?ma ništa.Toliko za sada.Pozdravić od Karlita!!!  :Heart:

----------


## MIJA 32

Puse Karlu i tebi  :Love:

----------


## čokolada

Pusa i od nas!   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  ... i od nas!   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pozdravić Karlitu i mamiti!

----------


## nela

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

Ponavljam se, ali gust mi je citati tvoje postove i dobiti novosti od Karlita i vas! I zato hvala i velika pusa!

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## anna

Lijepo vas je pratiti. Velika pusa za Karla!  :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

...jucer mama dobila prvi BACIN od Karla pred spavanje....-rastopila se.....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## sonya

:Heart:  predivno! Uživaj, rastu tako brzo  brzo!

----------


## Vatra

Tek sam sad procitala cjeli ovaj topic i razveselio mi dan   :Heart:  
Pusa mami i Karlo   :Kiss:

----------


## Tiwi

:Heart:  

Super mi vas je bilo čitati, od početka do kraja!!

Puno pusa i pozdrava od nas! Uživajte!

 :Love:

----------


## Zvrk

Pusa brbljavcu i ponosnoj mami!  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Evo Karlu i mami jedan bacin od mene   :Kiss:  !

----------


## LeeLoo

...brzinsko javljanje.Super smo,naravnooooo :D !.....-u iscekivanju našeg prvog zajedničkog rođendana...mama je u potrazi za tortom u obliku kućice od teletabisa.....trenutno smo u fazi da ooobozavamo bagere,dizalice i svu građevinsku masineriju..stalno vice "bageeeee,bageeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."  :Laughing:  ......-imamo oko 14 i pol kila....kosica nam je malo potamnjela....svjetlosmeđa je -ali su zato su  okic i  dalje plave.......mama mu stalno nesto kupuje,robicu i igračke ( otkrila čari šopinga i za bebe... :D )...-u zadnjih dana je posebno živnuo,sada daje bačine svima , i nonetima i susjedima......obožava svako jutro pogledat nonine kokice i cupat salatu iz vrta i ubacivat im unutra...-eto.toliko za sad.javim se opet kad uzmognem....
p.s. citam vas obavezno svaki dan al pisem kad stignem....  :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

[quote="LeeLoo......mama mu stalno nesto kupuje,robicu i igračke ( otkrila čari šopinga i za bebe... [/quote]

To mi je od nekud poznato....

Pusa, Karlu!   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto konacno i naseg avatara....-malo smo bili lijeni smanjiti sliku,trebalo je vremena da skuzimo... :D

----------


## white_musk

> ...brzinsko javljanje.Super smo,naravnooooo :D !.....-u iscekivanju našeg prvog zajedničkog rođendana...mama je u potrazi za tortom u obliku kućice od teletabisa.....trenutno smo u fazi da ooobozavamo bagere,dizalice i svu građevinsku masineriju..stalno vice "bageeeee,bageeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."  ......-imamo oko 14 i pol kila....kosica nam je malo potamnjela....svjetlosmeđa je -ali su zato su  okic i  dalje plave.......mama mu stalno nesto kupuje,robicu i igračke ( otkrila čari šopinga i za bebe... :D )...-u zadnjih dana je posebno živnuo,sada daje bačine svima , i nonetima i susjedima......obožava svako jutro pogledat nonine kokice i cupat salatu iz vrta i ubacivat im unutra...-eto.toliko za sad.javim se opet kad uzmognem....
> p.s. citam vas obavezno svaki dan al pisem kad stignem....


kao prvo,   :Love:   :Heart:  tebi  i Karlu
http://www.kinderrezepte.de/media/fr...der/tubbie.gif
http://www.kinderrezepte.de/media/fr...iehuegel-j.gif

napraviš  tortu u zdjeli i onda je samo izvrneš i ukrasiš  :Wink:  

što se tiče torte,evo par teletabis torti

----------


## ina33

Uživajte u prvom roćkasu doma, Karlo, sretan roćkas   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

..Karlo zadnjih tjedana sve više i više  priča-budem pisala o tome kad nađem vremena..ali ovo danas me skroz raznježilo..-dođem ja u sobu da ga probudim nakon podnevnog spavanja a kad ono čim otvorila vrata :"mamaaaa-dodiiiii".... :shock:   :Love:  -povezao dvije rijeci-i jos koje!!! :D

----------


## sandraks

blaaagoo tebiiii!
ljubi sina svog, sretan  :Heart:   ročkas!

----------


## maria71

Veeeeeelika pusa tebi  i Karlu!  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Zorica

:D Puse za starijeg drugara.

----------


## LeeLoo

...nocni pozdrav svima.Eto,spavamo duuuubokim snom nakon proslavljenog 2og rođendana.Bilo je fantastično......-brdo djece,igrarija,trčkaranja po stanu,isprobavanja starih a i novodobivenih igračaka.....bjesomučnog kljucanja po krokijima i čipsevima  :Laughing:  ....unatoč brdooo druge hrane.....-a papali smo stvarno fino:francuska,namaz od piletine,brusketi,jaja punjena tunom,torta na teletabisa lalu,breskvice i londoneri,rolice punjene čokoladnom kremom s lješnjacima.....-bilo je 7ero dečkića i jedna curka..he he,blažena među njma.....-mama je napuhala jedno 20ak balona kao aranžman koji su se nabacivali po cijeloj kući.....-a budući da karlo voli bagere dobio je jedno 3 ogromna bagara,ali stvarno ogromna..-samo je vikao "bageeeeeeer,bageeeeeeeeeeeeerrrr.."......-a bacine je davao svima,i deckicima i curki  i cijetu i ciji i nonicima i naravno-mami i tati....od tate se pogotovo nije odvajao buduci da je dosao doma pred ravnih 36 sati i što je proputovao pola zemaljske kugle( ali doslovno pola-Koreja) da bi bio na nasem prvom zajendickom rođendanu....-eto,i sad svi spavamo tj. MM i Karlo a  i mama eto krece.....-upravo skicnula u karlovu sobu i spava( pardon hrce...  :Laughing:  )..duboookim snom.Slatko moje.
Eto,tako smo proslavili karlov 2. rođendan,a naš prvi zajednički.. i ipak poseban zbog toga.I polako ulazimo u treću godinu života.
Pozdrav svima iz Istre.
 :Smile: 
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

zamišljam ga dok spava i sjetim se one dobre , stare:

...pst,ššš, tiho, nemoj da ga budiš 
pred tobom je sva ljepota, 
pst,sss, možeš jastuk da mu ljubiš 
buditi je baš grehota...

 :Love:   :Heart:  

(emocije su kulminirale i evo oči su mi pune suza  :Smile:  )

----------

ajme leeloo bas sam sinoc mislila na vas, kako je proslo....
ma znala sam da ce biti super...karlo je sretan jer je dobio vas za roditelje  :Heart:  
a sad i ja cmoljim

----------


## ina33

Wow, koja je to fešta bila!!! Sretan rođendan, Karlo!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretan rođendan, Karlo!   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## otocanka

Sretan ročkas, Karlo!!!   :Kiss:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Karlo, najsretniji ti rođendan...  :Saint:  
Mamice,   :Kiss:   :Love:  , ne znam šta bih ti više rekla. Mogu samo zamisliti emocije koje su ti jučer punile srce. Bravo!

----------


## Zorica

Sretan rodjendan i da jos puno puta slavite i budete ovako sretni i zadovoljni  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

nek vas sreca zauvjek prati  :Heart:

----------


## lola24

sretan rodjendan sa zakasnjenjem...i uzivajte  :D   :Love:

----------


## sanja74

Sretan rođendan malenom..   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...eto samo  opet  kratko javljanje.rođendan je prošao super,svi bili sretni i zadovoljni ( i siti,he he)..-dobili brdooo igračaka među kojima su nam ipak najdraži bageri..rastemo i rastemo...-iako priznajem malo imamo "problemcica" s hranom-počeo čovjek birati..pa tako ja svaki dan spremam po jedan ručak i još po dva u rezervi.......stalno bi jeo juhe i naravno čokoladu koju uporno skrivamo po kući......mali živac...stalno je u akciji.....eto,počeo i  povezivati riječi a tu i tamo mu se potrefi i da padež dobro kaže...iako su mu riječi još djelomično nerazumljive..ali se trudimo,trudimo....mama kupuje sve veće i veće bodije..kad je došao bili smo na 86 a sad kupujemo 98,104.....imamo 20ak zubi.....-i[size=9] najveća mu je fora jel'..kad čovjek obavi svoje počne vikati:"maaaaamaaaaaaaaa,fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj.  .kaaaakeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."- i trči prema sobi da ga promijenim.. a kad ga se pita a  gdje je kake-on ko' iz topa izvali:"TU!!!"..i pokazuje na guzu.Eto.[/size]
toliko za sad,javimo se uskoro....
Pozdravi!

----------


## LeeLoo

...eto samo  opet  kratko javljanje.rođendan je prošao super,svi bili sretni i zadovoljni ( i siti,he he)..-dobili brdooo igračaka među kojima su nam ipak najdraži bageri..rastemo i rastemo...-iako priznajem malo imamo "problemcica" s hranom-počeo čovjek birati..pa tako ja svaki dan spremam po jedan ručak i još po dva u rezervi.......stalno bi jeo juhe i naravno čokoladu koju uporno skrivamo po kući......mali živac...stalno je u akciji.....eto,počeo i  povezivati riječi a tu i tamo mu se potrefi i da padež dobro kaže...iako su mu riječi još djelomično nerazumljive..ali se trudimo,trudimo....mama kupuje sve veće i veće bodije..kad je došao bili smo na 86 a sad kupujemo 98,104.....imamo 20ak zubi.....-i[size=9] najveća mu je fora jel'..kad čovjek obavi svoje počne vikati:"maaaaamaaaaaaaaa,fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj.  .kaaaakeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."- i trči prema sobi da ga promijenim.. a kad ga se pita a  gdje je kake-on ko' iz topa izvali:"TU!!!"..i pokazuje na guzu.Eto.[/size]
toliko za sad,javimo se uskoro....
Pozdravi!

----------


## LeeLoo

...eto samo  opet  kratko javljanje.rođendan je prošao super,svi bili sretni i zadovoljni ( i siti,he he)..-dobili brdooo igračaka među kojima su nam ipak najdraži bageri..rastemo i rastemo...-iako priznajem malo imamo "problemcica" s hranom-počeo čovjek birati..pa tako ja svaki dan spremam po jedan ručak i još po dva u rezervi.......stalno bi jeo juhe i naravno čokoladu koju uporno skrivamo po kući......mali živac...stalno je u akciji.....eto,počeo i  povezivati riječi a tu i tamo mu se potrefi i da padež dobro kaže...iako su mu riječi još djelomično nerazumljive..ali se trudimo,trudimo....mama kupuje sve veće i veće bodije..kad je došao bili smo na 86 a sad kupujemo 98,104.....imamo 20ak zubi.....-i[size=9] najveća mu je fora jel'..kad čovjek obavi svoje počne vikati:"maaaaamaaaaaaaaa,fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuj.  .kaaaakeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.."- i trči prema sobi da ga promijenim.. a kad ga se pita a  gdje je kake-on ko' iz topa izvali:"TU!!!"..i pokazuje na guzu.Eto.[/size]
toliko za sad,javimo se uskoro....
Pozdravi!

----------


## LeeLoo

..ajoj što uradih-može mod brisati dva dupla posta?  :Embarassed:   :Smile:

----------


## lola24

Raste maleni.....  :Heart:  
Uživajte  :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

lee loo bas mi je drago zbog vas i malog   :Saint:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

....gledajući teletabise počeli smo sa "jedaaaaan....dvaaaaaaa...triiii....četiiriiiiiii  .."..-i polako ga ja i MM počeli učiti brojiti do 5..kad ono jučer počne Karlo iz čista mira sam: " jedaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa............daaaaaaaaaa.......t  iiiiiiiiiiiiiii........ceeeetiiiiiiiii......peeeee  ee...." :shock:   :Grin:  ..-pitala ga iznenađena kao da ponovi a on: "..jedaaaaaaaaa.......tiiiiiiiiii.......-PEEEEEEE!!!",heh malo skratio..al-eto
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...ma samo bi me zanimalo-gdje se mi možemo ubaciti u one topice tj. grupe tipa "zimsko-proljetne" ili "jesensko-ljetne" bebe i sl.???malo sam cackala ali ne iscackah. :?

----------

zimsko proljetne 2004 / 2005

----------


## white_musk

ja sam mislila da su  zim.-prolj.  2004/2005 jer je Karlo gotovo godinu mlađi od naših zapedića :/ 

ALI dobro došli!  :Love:

----------


## ina33

Ma, super mi je Karlo. Ja ću vas pratiti ma gdje bili   :Love: , ali mislim da će ti tamo ipak biti zanimljivije i interaktivnije...

----------


## white_musk

ovdje sam ja mislila, jer su oni Karlov uzraast:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=32872

----------


## LeeLoo

..ahaaaaaa.idem ja onda na taj link od WM..pozdravi mi sve tamo...  :Grin:   :Love:  -fala WM!

----------

al karlo je 2004.godiste! meni je logicnije da ide na zimsko proljetne 04/05

----------


## white_musk

pa to sam i ja mislila(možda sam se pogrešno izrazila  :Grin:  )

----------


## white_musk

daphne, dobro smo rekle obje, smao je LeeLoo otišla na zim.prolj. 2003-2004 pa me zbunila   :Razz:

----------

aha... ok..  :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

.....evo i nas,da se samo malo javimo...-super smo i dalje..počeli smo brbljati sto na sat...spajamo po dvije riječi bez problema npr. zuti muuun ( žuti limun)....ceeena aguka ( crvena jabuka).....daaaaaa piiiiraaaa mamaaaa ( daj krumpira maaamaaaa   :Laughing:  )...daaaa piiiiiiiiii ( daaaaj pitiiii)..... :D ..- i tako,imamo oko 15 kg,malo više.....evo baš jučer smo i Karlu napravili njegov prvi pasoš   :Heart:  ..-pa budemo uskoro malo na snijeg......papati volimo i dalje....iako još biramo pšto ćemo jesti..-kekse bi jeli dan i noć.....-noniće i dalje vrti oko malih prstića.. a i mamu i tatu... he he..-ma neka,neka.....-mama je i dalje s Karlom doma i bit će još neko vrijeme..( odoh ja na neplaćeni dopust..)....-ovih dana nam je top tema piljenje drva jer nono ispred kuće s pilom pili drva pa smo svi fascinirani tim čudom tehnike....  :Smile:  ..-i  tako...-javimo se opet uskoro u ovaj " naš" topic......-...naravno još nam  neizmjerno fale naši dragi kumovi a Karlitu posebno mala Laurica..smrc.  :Crying or Very sad:  ..
pozdravic.  :Heart:

----------


## Tiwi

A ja se svako malo sjetim kako Karlo kaze Dooodiiiiii dooooodiiiiii (s onog topica o Istri)   :Smile:  

Super brblja  :D

----------


## Zorica

Pusa za malu pricalicu  :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Lelloo, puse Karlu   :Heart:  !

----------


## Angelina Bell

Uvijek se raznježim kad vas čitam. 
 :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Karlo je preslatko biće.
> Draga Loo..kad su ti svi čestitali, onda ću i ja čisto radi statistike


....citam..citam.....i cudan me osjećaj prolazi....Karlo je posebno bio vezan za Lauru..među njima je samo 3 dana...cim smo ga dobili odmah smo se poveselili kako cemo zajedno raditi feste za rođendane.....
 :Sad:   :Heart:

----------


## berlinka

> citam..citam.....i cudan me osjećaj prolazi....Karlo je posebno bio vezan za Lauru..među njima je samo 3 dana...cim smo ga dobili odmah smo se poveselili kako cemo zajedno raditi feste za rođendane.....


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
LeeLoo,   :Love:

----------


## malezija

LeeLoo   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

LeeLoo, što reći... Suosjećam najiskrenije   :Crying or Very sad: .

----------


## Pliska

A joj   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Zorica

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Žao mi je   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

..mali raport..eto,bili s Karlom po prvi put na snijegu i bio je oduševljen..uglavnom..  :Embarassed:  ..-kad se približila ura od spavanja tako je cendrao da su nas svi austrijanci gledali..  :Grin:  ..ali sve u svemu bio je super..trčkarao je za alpskim kravama sve u 16.  :Grin:  ......  :Saint: 
p.s. zgoda prvog dana i prve ure..ono bijeeeeeela padina sve oko nas bijeeeeelo i veeeedro nebo.. a Kalro kamo on?.....pa u najveću kaljužinu i čačkat ralicu koja se odmarala uz cestu...-... i stalno joj je tepao " begeeeee,begeeeeeee,baaaaaageeeeeeeeeee.."....a shto mogu-dijete voli bagere...  :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

.....šetamo mi danas i naravno stali uz ogradu promatrati bager kako trpa kamenje u kamion......radnika ko' u priči i onda nam nakon nekog vremena priđe jedan stariji radnik i nešto brblja s Karlom ,pohvali ga kako je dobar (  :Smile:  ) i pita mene da ako je to moj sin..-ja odgovorim potvrdno na što on prokomentira:"da.....vidi se..jako vam sliči-pravi mamin sin!".. he he..a što ću kad je Karlo plavokos na mamu...  :Grin:  .....  :Love:  .....  :Saint:  .....

----------


## ina33

Joj, što neko gušta na snježnim padinama   :Love: ...

----------

joj LeeLoo, moramo brzo jednu kavicu organizirati....
pusa karlu  :Kiss:

----------


## nela

> .....šetamo mi danas i naravno stali uz ogradu promatrati bager kako trpa kamenje u kamion......radnika ko' u priči i onda nam nakon nekog vremena priđe jedan stariji radnik i nešto brblja s Karlom ,pohvali ga kako je dobar (  ) i *pita mene da ako je to moj sin..-ja odgovorim potvrdno na što on prokomentira:"da.....vidi se..jako vam sliči-pravi mamin sin!"..* he he..a što ću kad je Karlo plavokos na mamu...  .....  .....  .....


 i nama se ovo često događa     :Smile:  

pusa maminom sinu   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto-danas točno godinu dana da smo odaslali naše molbe po Hrvatskoj....  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

...i razmišljamo o slijedećoj..polako....  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## gejsha

Nadam se da ce vam uspjeti jos bar dvoje   :Saint:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Nadam se da ce vam uspjeti jos bar dvoje


..auuuuuuu.....  :Laughing:  .....MM bi riknuo da dobijemo još dva živaca kao što je Karlo..a i ja....-he he sala,sala.Samo neka.jedno barem...ili jedna,ispravnije,ali nije nužno.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## gejsha

Ma znsh kak se kaze jedno ko nijedno dvoje ko jedno a 3 ko dvoje   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

...he he,prvi put cujem.Izrecitirat cu to MMu.  :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

Kad ih je vishe lakshe je "zabavljaju" se medjusobno znaci ne trcis ti za njima vec trče jedno za drugim  8)

----------


## Gost

Pa pravi mamin sin   :Love:

----------


## traktorka

Karlu  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto da malo apdejtamo post..-he he,i dalje je sve 5!..Karlo je zadnjih tjedana zivnuo za poludit..vjerojatno ovo proljeće djeluje na njega-pici sto na sat-kao ona tasmanijska neman....-a što li ga brbljaaaaaa..mraaak--ponavlja sve kao papigica pa smo već svi počeli paziti što i kako govorimo...malo zezamo mamu oko hranjenja ali to nas bude valjda prošlo..imamo u vrtu novu ljuljačku i pravi pravcati pješčanik pa čeprkamo u njemu po cijele dane--pijeska posvuda!..eto,zadnja dva dana baš učimo pjesmicu od teletabisa napamet..onu "blistaj blistaj zvjezdo mala....."..a svaku večer zadivljujuće gledamo zvijezde i mjesec kojemu šaljemo bačine i mašemo.....he he mama ga pokušava poučiti o onoj najsjajnijoj zvijezdi koja bliješti pa on sam već mrmlja da je to " veneaaaaa".....  :Laughing:  .....sva robica od lani nam je odavna prekratka tako da smo polako već i obnovili odjevni fond......u ulici je glavna atrakcija-stane na terasu i sve susjede koje rade u vrtu zaziva njihovim imenima,doduše još malo onako nezgrapno ali da se naslutiti koga zove he he  :Smile:  .....najviše volimo šetati uz more i trčati,samo što sada to nije onako trčanje reda radi-nego već pravi galop,čovjek se malo i umori...hi hi.....zadnji tjedan je fasciniran-klima uređajima..imamo ju doma i stalno odlazi do nje i maše joj "pa-pa klima,papa klima..".....i tako,kamo god dođemo-maše klimama....  :Laughing:   8) .....a i jako voli sjediti u tatinom ili maminom autu pa voziti-kud god krenemo stalno idemo-za Pulu..a sve nam ide u Pulu..he he -i kad se tuširamo pa jel' ovaaaaj kakica odlazi--a kamo odlazi?..ma u Puuuluuuuuu  ...  :Laughing:  ..i to "l" izgovara onako tanano,tanko. he he.
ma eto,ja samo malo..čisto da se javimo-budemo se javili opet jer je mama stalno tu-inače mama je već odavno trebala opet početi raditi ali je u dogovoru s tatom-ostala doma do devetog mjeseca,tj. do nove šk. godine ( na neplaćenom)-tako da čim više bude doma i skuplja snagu za trčkaranje za Karlom..ili kako ga cio zove " Karlinjo"...pusa svima!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Linda

LeeLoo, tek sad sam skužila da je Karlo usvojeno djetešce. Pa to je prekrasno!!!  :Heart:   :Heart:  Čestitam, sad već se veeelikim zakašnjenjem.
Vidim iz tvojih postova da je poseban i presladak i mogu misliti kako vas sve vrti oko malog prsta. 
 :Love:  uživajte u svojoj srećici.

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:  

Sav je na mamu  8)  

 :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

I prije nego sam se uključila na forum,pratila sam sve vezano za vas i Karla,ne znam zašto ali odmah sam te zapamtila i uvidjela da zaista uživate u svom djetetu i da ste ponosni roditelji. Želim vam svu sreću i da uživate još sto godina sa svojim sinom !!  :Kiss:

----------


## Sergio

Karlo navijamo za tebe, nedaj im puno odmora    :Preskace uze:  

 :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Lelloo, super fora s mahanjem klimama  :Smile: ! Pusa Karlitu i tebi i hvala na izvješću!

----------


## Leina mama

Isuse Bože, LeeLoo, ja ko i Linda - opala s Marsa - tek sam sad skužila ovaj tvoj topic   :Embarassed:  
A ne`š vjerovat kako - čeprkala sam po forumu i u Pretražnik ukucala "kinder jaje". Jedan od nađenih topica je i ovaj tvoj   :Laughing:  
Odmah sam ga pročitala od početka do kraja, veselila se vašim prvim zajedničkim trenucima, plakala na post od Virgo30 i na postove oko 19.01., i onda se ponovo veselila vašim novim doživljajima...

Samo ti želim reći da sam zaista preprepresretna zbog tebe i TM-a, a osobito zbog vašeg malog dječačića, kojem se Fortuna malo zakasnila nasmiješiti, ali mu je onda podarila najnajljepši osmjeh i najnajbolje roditelje   :Heart:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  svima!...  :Grin:   :Love:

----------


## gejsha

ajd nam jos malo pricaj dozivljaje   :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

...he he.-morate čuti kako Karlo priča sve u 16 "po labinjonski"-narječju ovoga kraja..za početak smo ga pustili da uči i hvata malo našeg narječja a malo  hrvatskog a pred školu ćemo malo forsirati baš hrvatski književni govor..daklem...stalno kad ga nešto zanima pita "MAMA,MAMA-CA JE TO?".."TATA,TATA..-CA JE TO,CA JE TO?"..HI  HI HI..ehhh..  :Grin:  
..a inače danas smo sjedili skupa u autu( ispred kuće naravno... 8) i tako je Karlo vozio-u Pulu naravno... 8) ..mama je morala sjest na suvozačevo mejesto.."mama,mama-sedi tu!Tu sediiiii"..a onda smo ga malo poučavali djelovima auta.. he he..ali malo po  "labinjonski" a malo po "rvacki":"timun-muuun,retrovizor-retoizor..pa...mjenjaš-meač pa truba-uba itd..
he he.mali brblja sve u 16..svako toliko mu kažem-daj šuti malo..a on" utii"..i nasmije se...mali vražičak! :D   :Grin:

----------


## gejsha

:Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  

mogla bi te čitati danima   :Smile:  

bash mi drago sto je karlo došao bash kvama vidi se da mu je  super  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Zorica

Mis mali  :Heart: , i ovaj njegov imenjak ne zatvara usta ali svaka rec mu je maaaaaaaaaamaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i tako 2 000 000 puta dnevno.
 Saljemo vam bezbroj pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## Angie75

Evo i mene s Marsa, ili bolje rečeno s Venere   :Grin:  , tek hvatam konce... Nisu me uzalud prijatelji zvali Svemirka  :? ...  Uglavnom, super mi je Karlo, steta LeeLoo da se ne usudite na ljeto s barčicom do Cresa pa da ga Filip upozna!

----------


## ina33

Jel' timun = volan? Timun je kod nas u Dalmaciji samo u brodu, ali mi je baš simpatično ako je to volan od auta po labinjonski  :Smile: .

----------


## LeeLoo

> Jel' timun = volan? Timun je kod nas u Dalmaciji samo u brodu, ali mi je baš simpatično ako je to volan od auta po labinjonski .


je,je. he he...  :Grin:

----------


## LeeLoo

> ...pozdrav svima.eto i mene nakon dugog vremena s veselom vijesti-nakon poslanih molbi sve se pocelo odvijati dosta brzo pa smo eto od jucer ja i MM postali ponosni roditelji malog bebaca.Zove se KARLO.ima godinu i 5 mj,zivahan je,trci,nabija nam kondiciju a narocito voli papati i piti-kad vidi dudu s cajem rastegne osmjeh od uha do uha...-eto upravo ga uspavala i sad pajki.Bogme,bas smo svi umorni nakon cjelopopodnevnog trckaranja po stanu.
> eto toliko od mene za sada.
> pozdrav!!!


..e da..tako je to bilo pred točno godinu dana.To malo preslatko biće kročilo je u naš dom.Danas obilježavamo točno prvu godinu od njegovog useljenja pod naš krov....-koliko li se samo promijenio u tih godinu dana...-od malog plahog bića koje je svojim plavim okicama znatiželjno pogledavalo po stanu do evo razigranog nasmijanog dječačića punog života koji  svakim danom sve više znatiželjno istražuje svijet koji ga okružuje.I uveseljava mamu i tatu i cijelu familiju svakim danom sve više.
Eto....-  :Grin:   :Zaljubljen:   :Sing:

----------


## Leina mama

Čestitke za vašu posebnu godišnjicu   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## ornela_m

> ...
> ..e da..tako je to bilo pred točno godinu dana.To malo preslatko biće kročilo je u naš dom.Danas obilježavamo točno prvu godinu od njegovog useljenja pod naš krov....-koliko li se samo promijenio u tih godinu dana...-od malog plahog bića koje je svojim plavim okicama znatiželjno pogledavalo po stanu do evo razigranog nasmijanog dječačića punog života koji  svakim danom sve više znatiželjno istražuje svijet koji ga okružuje.I uveseljava mamu i tatu i cijelu familiju svakim danom sve više.
> Eto....-


Sretan vam dodjendan   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Karlu velika   :Kiss:

----------


## gejsha

:Joggler:   :Dancing Fever:   :Sing:   :Joggler:  


sretan rodjendan/godisnjica  :D  :D  

i ogromnaaa    :Grin:

----------


## gejsha

:Embarassed:   trebala je biti ogromnaaaa   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Embarassed:

----------


## samaritanka

I mi čestitamo našem imenjaku.

----------


## Pliska

Čestitam  :D

----------


## Zdenka2

> LeeLoo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...pozdrav svima.eto i mene nakon dugog vremena s veselom vijesti-nakon poslanih molbi sve se pocelo odvijati dosta brzo pa smo eto od jucer ja i MM postali ponosni roditelji malog bebaca.Zove se KARLO.ima godinu i 5 mj,zivahan je,trci,nabija nam kondiciju a narocito voli papati i piti-kad vidi dudu s cajem rastegne osmjeh od uha do uha...-eto upravo ga uspavala i sad pajki.Bogme,bas smo svi umorni nakon cjelopopodnevnog trckaranja po stanu.
> eto toliko od mene za sada.
> pozdrav!!! 
> 
> 
> ..e da..tako je to bilo pred točno godinu dana.To malo preslatko biće kročilo je u naš dom.Danas obilježavamo točno prvu godinu od njegovog useljenja pod naš krov....-koliko li se samo promijenio u tih godinu dana...-od malog plahog bića koje je svojim plavim okicama znatiželjno pogledavalo po stanu do evo razigranog nasmijanog dječačića punog života koji  svakim danom sve više znatiželjno istražuje svijet koji ga okružuje.I uveseljava mamu i tatu i cijelu familiju svakim danom sve više.
> Eto....-


 :Heart:

----------


## ZO

Čestitam!!  :D

----------


## rajvos

:Heart:  čestitam

----------


## vimmerby

> LeeLoo prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ...
> ..e da..tako je to bilo pred točno godinu dana.To malo preslatko biće kročilo je u naš dom.Danas obilježavamo točno prvu godinu od njegovog useljenja pod naš krov....-koliko li se samo promijenio u tih godinu dana...-od malog plahog bića koje je svojim plavim okicama znatiželjno pogledavalo po stanu do evo razigranog nasmijanog dječačića punog života koji  svakim danom sve više znatiželjno istražuje svijet koji ga okružuje.I uveseljava mamu i tatu i cijelu familiju svakim danom sve više.
> Eto....-   
> 
> 
> Sretan vam dodjendan


da, da! to je baš simpatična, prava riječ!
sretno!

 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

:Sing:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Joggler:  ....riječi su suvišne....  :Kiss:

----------


## fegusti

*LeeLoo* ovo je premalo  :Heart:  za tebe, ali nema većeg među smajlićima!
 :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Čestitke mami, tati i Karlu.  :Kiss:

----------


## Angie75

:Preskace uze:  
Čestitamo!

----------


## sanja74

:Heart:

----------


## Rominka

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   za dodjendan   :Wink:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ivančica15

velike  puse i čestitke

----------


## dijanam

Čestitam   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...evo nas-s tatinim očalama.  :Grin:

----------


## Loryblue

čestitamo  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Ljubim ti avatar  :Kiss:  , cesto ga menjas ali ovaj je najlepsi  :Heart:

----------


## emanuel

Cestitam obitelji na prvoj godisnjici.  :Heart:  
Tocno znam osjecaj,  i mi smo neki dan proslavili godisnjicu.

Karlo je prekrasan i iskreno mu zelim svu srecu svijeta  :Heart:

----------


## davorka

Čestitke od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

> ...evo nas-s tatinim očalama.


Lijepi, veliki dečko.   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

Miš mali lijepi  :Heart:  
Baš mi je drago da si stavila fotku.

----------


## neva

:Heart:

----------


## Angie75

Ovaj novi avatar je ZAKON!  :Heart:

----------


## Ratko

Primite čestitke i s naše strane !  :D 

Mi smo nedavno proslavili "tek" 6 mjeseci s Larom, ali vrijeme strašno brzo leti pa ćemo uskoro i mi feštati 1. godinu  :Bye:

----------


## LeeLoo

Hvaaalaaaaa!  :Heart:

----------


## Linda

Čestitamo preslatkom dečkiću, mami i tati!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

....ahh..eto,stigao je i taj dan-Karlova mama počinje prekosutra raditi!......  :Sad:  ....ehhhhhhh..a taaako bih još bila domaaaaa.....  :Rolling Eyes:  .....heh..... iako sam doma već godinu i mjesec dana.....  :Embarassed:  .......-u tih godinu dana ja sam skoro svaki dan na Rodi te sam natukla jedno 1200 postova od tada...  :Embarassed:  ..ali neka,bit ću ja i dalje tu..možda ne toliko postati ali čitati da.
Eto.
..a Karla polako pripremamo da će mama početi raditi pa kad ga tko pita a gdje mama radi on izvali " _makemakiku u kooooli_"..he he...
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

....ahh..eto,stigao je i taj dan-Karlova mama počinje prekosutra raditi!......  :Sad:  ....ehhhhhhh..a taaako bih još bila domaaaaa.....  :Rolling Eyes:  .....heh..... iako sam doma već godinu i mjesec dana.....  :Embarassed:  .......-u tih godinu dana ja sam skoro svaki dan na Rodi te sam natukla jedno 1200 postova od tada...  :Embarassed:  ..ali neka,bit ću ja i dalje tu..možda ne toliko postati ali čitati da.
Eto.
..a Karla polako pripremamo da će mama početi raditi pa kad ga tko pita a gdje mama radi on izvali " _makemakiku u kooooli_"..he he...
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## traktorka

Uh,znam kako ti je.....ja sam već skoro 2 i pol godine doma,i ne znam kako ću se priviknuti ponovno raditi ! 

Super mi je kako Karlo kaže da predaješ makemakiku u koli   :Laughing:   , a tko će njega čuvati ? Baka servis?

Mislim da je nama teže nego njima   :Sad:  !

Uglavnom,sretno i   :Taps: !

----------


## ina33

Ajoj, stvarno brzo prošlo. Sretno!

----------


## čokolada

A kako ćeš to prekosutra početi raditi u školi? Zar nije škola gotova? Dežuraš, popravni, sjednica?
 :Kiss:   Karlu!

----------


## Zdenka2

Sve će biti dobro, Leeloo, priviknut ćete se brzo na novu situaciju. Sretno i pusa Karliću.  :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

> A kako ćeš to prekosutra početi raditi u školi? Zar nije škola gotova? Dežuraš, popravni, sjednica?
>   Karlu!


..popravni,sjednica,matična knjiga,narudžba udžbenika i sl.
 :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..e da,htjela bih napomenuti da mi je nakon 9 mj posvojiteljskog uspijelo dobiti poslije bolovanje na račun Karla a uz obrazloženje tj. mišljenje komisije "prilagođavanje posvojenog djeteta obitelji".....-to je išlo pod njegu člana obitelji a ako kome zatreba to je šifra:Z63.6
..naravno komisija produžava bolovanje svakih mjesec dana,ali to onda ide čisto formalno.
eto.

----------


## LeeLoo

..e da,htjela bih napomenuti da mi je nakon 9 mj posvojiteljskog uspijelo dobiti poslije bolovanje na račun Karla a uz obrazloženje tj. mišljenje komisije "prilagođavanje posvojenog djeteta obitelji".....-to je išlo pod njegu člana obitelji a ako kome zatreba to je šifra:Z63.6
..naravno komisija produžava bolovanje svakih mjesec dana,ali to onda ide čisto formalno.
eto.

----------


## LeeLoo

..hehh..svaki dan gledam ima li štogod novog na ovom podforumu tj. ima li koje nove bebice ali niš još.Šta godišnji su svuda,ha?...uf.-..a mi? ma mi smo ok..trenutno smo u fazi odvikavanja od pelena....hranjenje nam je taaaako poveći problem,izbirljivi smo a drugo šljaka sve kao po špagi.
posebno obooooožavamo nonića jer kod njega nema nikad "nemoj ovo,nemoj ono..itd...itd..itd..."...  :Rolling Eyes:  ....raaastemo,sav nam se izdužio a  kile se baš i ne penju..eto jutros vagani: 14.7 kg....-a visina pred cca mjesec dana bila 95.5 cm.eto!
Kupamo se,šetamo,naganjamo kokice iza kuće..obilazimo susjedstvo u potrazi za čokoladama.... 8) ...svih pozdravljamo,svima dajemo bačine..he he...  :Grin:  ..iako-malo smo i tvrdoglavi,ponekad preponosni da bismo priznali grešku kad nešto "zafabrikomo" ( što bi vam bilo po labinjanski-"zamutimo"..jel'...  :Embarassed:  )..-ali eto,sve u svemu-ic okej.
puno pozdrava s mora.
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Love:  

(A. još nije dosegla ni 14 kg na 99cm i 3 i pol godine...u autosjedalici 9-18kg sjedat će do škole   :Grin:  )

----------


## gejsha

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...eto,samo mali pozdravić.karlo je super,svakim danom se isčuđujemo njegovim sve većim vokabularom a pogotovo kako je dobro usvojio padeže kod izgovora....i iznenađuje nas npr. smislenim pitanjima ali i svojom lukavošću,mali šaljivđija.već i sada je pravi mali veseljak i nadamo se da će takav i ostati tijekom svog daljnjeg odrastanja...-čak smo i jesti počeli sve više.....-u početku je jeo pa je malo postao izbirljiviji pa smo se malo natezali sim-tam i evo sad KUC-KUC  kao da se to sve regulira.Tutu još nismo uspijeli skinuti..malo je na pelenama malo u gaćicama....noni ide odmah na tutu ali čim vidi mene viče nećeeee tuuuutuuu..oćeeeeeeeeeeeeee peeeeeeeeljenuuuuuu.. he he...-mama je počela raditi pa kad ga susjedi pitaju gdje je mama on spremno odgovara..-na deluuu..u koooliiii..makemakiku.....  :Laughing:  ..a kad dođem doma priljepi se uz mene i obožava najprije malo sjest u auto i voziiit..a kad uđem u stan...navali na moje cipele i kaže...oceeeee i karlo tok-tok.naime,cipele imaju petu i upravo se tako čuju.. he he...  :Laughing:  ...a inače jaaaako voli meso i nono je sav ponosan-nono je u penziji ali je po zanimanju mesar,imao svoju mesnicu i već ima viziju kako će karlo kad naraste biti "mici bekaric"....--eto,samo par riječi da se javimo.Forum mama prati redovito i vidim da je ovaj podforum živnuo što mi je baš drago..jedno vrijeme je bilo zatišje ali eto-živnulo....
puno pozdrava iz istre.
 :Love:   :Grin:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

LeeLoo   :Heart:  
 :Kiss:  Karlu

----------


## pipi1

I mi vam šaljemo puno  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## ina33

Uvijek nam je drago cuti vase novosti   :Heart:  !

----------


## pahuljičica

i ja uživam u Karlovim dogodovštinama.  :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Lijepo je pratiti kako dečkić raste.   :Kiss:

----------


## maxovamama

:Heart:

----------


## Joe

:Heart:  
 :Kiss:  za Karla i LeeLoo. Nešto mi šteka oko struje  :Rolling Eyes:  u Labinu pa nikako da se kuća dogotovi... ali već ćemo se mi vidjeti!

----------


## Arkana10

drago mi je da uzivate i da nam pises kako napredujete
i tebi i Karlu   :Kiss:

----------


## emanuel

Jos jedna pusa Karlu od nas   :Kiss:

----------


## leonessa

Pozdrav Karlu i njegovoj mami   :Heart:  .

----------


## LeeLoo

...samo kratko javljanje-super smo,napredujemo,zadnjih tjedan dva smo jaaaako živnuli..postao je pravi mali vražičak i trenutno muku mučimo jedino s odvikavanjem od pelena.eto.Ali vas pratimo svaki dan tj. čitamo i vidimo da je ovaj podforum jaaaako živnuo što je baš super.Pozdrav od Karlinja koji eto uskoro slavi i svoj treći rođendan.  :Grin:   :Heart:

----------


## ina33

Joj, zar već treći.   :Kiss:  Karlitu i mami!

----------


## Zdenka2

Leeloo, baš sam se pitala gdje si i što je s vama. Bacino Karliću.  :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

LeeLoo, voljela bi da malo češće pišeš  o Karliću....
 :Kiss:  Karlu...  :Heart:

----------


## Zorica

Puse za malog velikog bezpelenasa  :Kiss:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

A kak je mamin Karlo?   :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

..he he - KARLO PRIČA SVE U 16!......ZADNJIH PAR TJEDANA IDE STO NA SAT-PRIČA,TRČI,ZEZA SE,STALNO SE SMIJE-AMA BAŠ STALNO....-FULL JE RAZIGRAN.USKORO NAM SE BLIŽI I TREĆI ROĐENDAN PA MAMA POLAKO PLANIRA TORTU I TE STVARI.....EVO BAŠ ME ZOVE,KAŽE MAMA NE TU SEDIT,IGRAT!  :Love:

----------


## mareena

:Heart:  Pusa malom Karliću!

----------


## rebeca

:Kiss:   malom Karlu, a vama  želim puno radosti i lijepih trenutaka, zbilja ste zaslužili

----------


## Vlvl

Pa da, igrat se treba! Lijepo je čitat da kod vas sve fino napreduje.

----------


## LeeLoo

...evo mame samo malo..-dakle..čitam i čitam forum,trudim se svakodnevno ali postam nešto rijeđe.jako mi je drago što je ovaj podforum konačno živnuo....-vidim da ima posvajanja sve više..ma super- a mi smo ok,i dalje smo živahni,brbljamo puuuuuno,sve nas zanima..najviše volimo kopati po tatinim ladicama u potrazi za raznoraznim alatima,kabelima,daljinskim upravljačima i sl.  :Rolling Eyes:  ...a da,stabilizirali smo se oko 17ak kila.
..he he,a kad ga pitaju čiji je-izvali ko' iz topa-mamin i tatin.tatin i mamin....  :Rolling Eyes:  ....slijedeće jeseni ga planiramo dati malo u vrtić jer vidimo da mu jaaaako paše društvo ostale djece.
Ma eto,toliko.Samo da vas sve pozdravim.
 :Bye:

----------


## Mariela

Pozdrav i vama LeeLoo,
Lijepo je čuti vijesti od vas. Vidim da će Karlu uskoro rđendan, jeste li što planirali? Bliski smo po uzrastu, a i po kilima.

----------


## LeeLoo

..helou..ahhh-mama ima viziju rođendanske torte i to- 3 D torta u obliku bagera/motora-hmmm..-jeli to moguće proizvesti?????  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## white_musk

jeste!

ima super recept za kompaktnu masu na forumu,moram ti to naći :/ 

zovnut ćemo još haribo i brigitu2 da ti daju koji savjet oko dekoracije(presvalaka od marcipana)

ma može se,pomoćemo ti pa barem savjetom  :Kiss:  

karlu  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## white_musk

evo ti osnovne mase:
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...675&highlight=

a dekoraciju ćemo već smisliti  :Kiss:

----------


## sanja74

> ..helou..ahhh-mama ima viziju rođendanske torte i to- 3 D torta u obliku bagera/motora-hmmm..-jeli to moguće proizvesti?????


Ja razmišljam o gusarskom brodu.  8) 
(ak mi uspije, javim tips&tricks)

----------


## mareena

:Kiss:  Karlićku!

----------


## LeeLoo

...malo smo bili bolesni ( http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...asc&highlight=  )ali sada je sve OK.Karlo tutnji 100 na sat.

----------


## fegusti

> jeste!
> 
> ima super recept za kompaktnu masu na forumu,moram ti to naći :/ 
> 
> zovnut ćemo još haribo i brigitu2 da ti daju koji savjet oko dekoracije(presvalaka od marcipana)
> 
> ma može se,pomoćemo ti pa barem savjetom  
> 
> karlu


i migulica je maherica
http://roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t...er=asc&start=0
...kao i njene sljedbenice s linkanog topica.
*leeloo*, moraš brzo u akciju jer se dan bliži!  :Love:

----------


## fegusti

zaboravih karlu poslati  :Kiss:  što je bio hrabar i otrpio braunilsku torturu.

----------


## leonessa

Za Karlića    :Heart:  , sa željom da ostatak zime bude zdrav.

----------


## Zorica

:Sing:  Danas nam je divan dan, divan dan,
nasem Karlu rodjendan, rodjendan.
Ziveo, ziveo i sretan nam bio,
ziveo, ziveo i sretan nam bio!
Ziiiiveeeeeooooo!  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

> Danas nam je divan dan, divan dan,
> nasem Karlu rodjendan, rodjendan.
> Ziveo, ziveo i sretan nam bio,
> ziveo, ziveo i sretan nam bio!
> Ziiiiveeeeeooooo!


he,he-hvalaaaaa,hvala......  :Grin:   :D

----------


## mareena

Sretan rođendan, Karlo!  :D  :D  :D

----------


## otocanka

Sretan ročkas slatkom  Karlu !   :Sing:   :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Sretno slatkom malom Karlitu!   :Kiss:

----------


## Amalthea

Sretno!   :Heart:

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## nela

:D   :Heart:

----------


## Mariela

Sretna rođendan Karlu
 :Kiss:

----------


## ana-blizanci

karlo sretan rođendan!!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## malezija

:D Sretan rođendan!!

----------


## Gost

Sretan rođendan :D

----------


## pahuljičica

...sretan rođendan malom bombončiću...

----------


## pipi1

SREAN ROĐENDAN KARLO  :Heart:

----------


## Loryblue

Karlo sretan ti 3. rođendan  :Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

Hvala svima na čestitkama.Budući da smo pred par tjedana bili u bolnici-feštu smo odgodili za sada ovaj slijedeći vikend a jučer smo imali samo u krugu familije-he he što Karla nimalo nije spriječilo da se dobro provede.Od cijeta i cije je dobio na dar trokolicu-motor tako da se sav raspametio kad ju je vidio pa ju je vozikao cijeli dan po kući i trubio.Bio je full vesel.Svijeće smo puhali sve u 16 i to u jedno 5,6 navrata-stalno smo ih palili i gasili.
Eto toliko.Pa se čujemo.
Smile

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## malezija

S zakašnjenjem:SRETAN ROĐENDAN KARLO!

----------


## leonessa

Karlo  :Heart:  !

----------


## LeeLoo

...da ne otvaram novi topic-znate li gdje se može nabaviti crtić PETAR PAN???...Karlo vidio par scena i sad stalno pita i pita....

----------


## sanja74

> ...da ne otvaram novi topic-znate li gdje se može nabaviti crtić PETAR PAN???...Karlo vidio par scena i sad stalno pita i pita....


I Keti je obožavateljica.   :Grin:  
(Kupila sam ga u TL.)

----------


## LeeLoo

...jučer,11.01 moj sin mi je po prvi put samostalno rekao one dvije čarobne riječi....-čitali smo neku knjigu i nakon nekog vremena me pogleda i kaže."mama,volim te!".....  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## fegusti

rastop od miline!
karlo   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

Ajme   :Heart:  !

----------


## Pliska

To je trenutak za pamčenje   :Heart:   za sve mame.

----------


## ZO

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## vissnja

Volim da čitam Karlove vragolije.
A ovo je   :Zaljubljen:  
Sećaćeš se toga uvek   :Love:

----------


## Zorica

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:   :Kiss:   :Heart:

----------


## Joe

miš mali  :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

> ...jučer,11.01 moj sin mi je po prvi put samostalno rekao one dvije čarobne riječi....-čitali smo neku knjigu i nakon nekog vremena me pogleda i kaže."mama,volim te!".....


  :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

:Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Crying or Very sad:  ali od sreće   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## samaritanka

I ja imam malog Karlovog imenjaka koji je nedavno gledao prvi put Huga, a vidim da ga i ti imas u avateru. Hugo je glavni junak svih Karlovih crteza u zadnje vrijeme.
Inace za lijepu recnicu mami jedno veliko   :Heart:

----------


## mali karlo

> ...jučer,11.01 moj sin mi je po prvi put samostalno rekao one dvije čarobne riječi....-čitali smo neku knjigu i nakon nekog vremena me pogleda i kaže."mama,volim te!".....


oči su mi pune suza, prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## eva71

Krasno je na forumu pratiti Karlove sretne korake   :Heart:

----------


## alanovamama

Karlu   :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Karlu i mami,   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Gost

:Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

...opet mali pozdrav..-kod nas sve Ok..zadnjih dana nam je,pored gledanja Šreka,fora-izmišljati dijaloge između igračaka,igrokaze( npr. sad se medo kupa,pa sad majmun jede....) i sl.-raaaaaastemoooooo..imamo već sigurno preko 100 cm a bome i jedemo -tj.kako kad ali uglavnom da...  :Laughing:  ..kile su nam došle na cca 18 i nešto kg.
.....krajem veljače idemo na naše drugo zajedničko skijanje tako da svaki dan prošetavamo po kući novi skafander i buce i glumimo kako ćemo skijati

....a ove se  godine i mama nada da će i ona ponovo malo skijati tj. ona i tata naizmjenice a Karla ćemo slijedeće godine dati u školu skijanja.....
-ma eto,ja kratko.Tu sam svaki dan ali se ne sjetim postati   ......

pooozdrav.
 :Grin:

----------


## mali karlo

velika   :Kiss:   velikom dečku i njegovoj mami  :Love:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:  !

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## no_sikiriki

:Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## LeeLoo

> ...pozdrav svima.eto i mene nakon dugog vremena s veselom vijesti-nakon poslanih molbi sve se pocelo odvijati dosta brzo pa smo eto od jucer ja i MM postali ponosni roditelji malog bebaca.Zove se KARLO.ima godinu i 5 mj,zivahan je,trci,nabija nam kondiciju a narocito voli papati i piti-kad vidi dudu s cajem rastegne osmjeh od uha do uha...-eto upravo ga uspavala i sad pajki.Bogme,bas smo svi umorni nakon cjelopopodnevnog trckaranja po stanu.
> eto toliko od mene za sada.
> pozdrav!!!




...eeee..daaaaa...-evo danas 2 godine od kada je Karlo došao doma...mići raste kao gljiva a priča li ga i pričaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....nezaustavljivo..sada nam je u điru crtić Kniga o džungli i prepričava ga po cijele cijelcate dane....inače smo Ok osim što nam je pred mjesec dana otkrivena alergija na kikiriki i kakao ali se nadamo da će se to povući i-moramo na odstranjivanje madeža u klaićevu ahhh.....-predali smo i papire za u vrtić pa se nadamo da ćemo uskoro steći još širi krug prijatelja..a da-narasli smo do 106 cm i imamo 18 kg...-ma eto,ja samo ukratko.
pozdravic!!!
 :D

----------


## mamma san

Pusa malom pametnici!   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

Baš mi je drago čuti novosti o Karlitu!   :Heart:

----------


## geta

:D  :D  :D  :Heart:

----------


## štrigica

:Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:  Karlo i Mama   :Love:

----------


## fegusti

iš, iš alergija i madež!
karlo,  :Kiss:

----------


## jadranka605

:Kiss:  velikom dečku i ponosnoj mami   :Heart:

----------


## Rhea

:Heart:

----------


## LeeLoo

..mali pozdrav-eto od jutros smo i službeno u vrtiću.Primljeni smo.
Startamo od 1.09.
 :D 
p.s.mama i tata su jaaaaaaako ponosni.  :Grin:   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

Bravo  :Smile: !

----------


## ZO

super   :Klap:

----------


## Romeo&Julija

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## geta

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:D  :D  :D

----------


## LeeLoo

..ma malo pitanje,da ga stavim ovdje-karlo nam ima 3 godine i 7 mj i vaga pokazuje=17.3 kg.Malo nam izgleda mršav ali je jako narastao.Gledala one krivulje i precintile ili kako već   :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:  i po visini je jako gore a po kilama i nije tako loš.što mislite?

----------


## LeeLoo

....a da visina je 107 cm.

----------


## pahuljičica

LeeLoo piši nam  malo ...  :Kiss:

----------


## LeeLoo

.....evo i mene,nakon dosta vremena....
-po ljeti smo se konačno malo oslobodili u moru,plivamo s rukavicama na rukama ,s mamom ili tatom ali sam jedno 5 sekundi-ovo moramo usavršiti slijedeće ljeto...
-madež-nismo otišli do klaićeve nego u jednu privatnu kliniku u rijeci i sve je super i besprijekorno uspijelo-dali mu inekciju u stopalo,madež izrezali,zašili,šavove nosio jedno 2 tjedna a trčao s njima kao da ih ni nema....sad je sve to prošlost
-krenuli smo i u vrtić i odlično se prilagodili...-sve jedemo i čak i -blitvu,palentu....
-proslavili smo četvrti rođendan-prava fešta od 30ak ljudi-20 odraslih i 10 djece...zbog velikog broja ljudi-proslavili smo ga u jednom restoranu.Bila je i fešta posebno doma,samo za ukućane.Tortu sam mu naručila na spidermena i bila je fenomenalna-torta sa sirom i šumskim voćem...
-....proslavilismo  i novu godinu kod nas doma ,isto jedno 20 ljudi-...najeli se,odgledali vatromete po okolici i otišli na spavanac kasno u noći-karlo je bio budan čak do 3 sata!...
--ma eto,ja samo ukratko pa se javim opet.


 :Love:

----------


## LeeLoo

..eto,pahuljo..ja kopirala moj post sa školice ali čim nađem  malo više vremena stavit ću jedan malo poduži post..pozdrav svima..jurim po Karla u vrtić.....  :Rolling Eyes:   :Grin:   :Heart:

----------

